# What's happening to my sick baby? UPDATE!



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

I wondered whether of you can help me figure out what's going on with my 10 month old son.  The night before last I had a late meeting at work and it's usually me that puts him to bed.  After I left, he went downhill really fast, became inconsolable, then started shaking and throwing up.  When I got home two hours later he almost seemed to be in shock (his body was rigid and he was still shaking) he kept going to sleep then waking up heaving and was sick some more.  I got in bed with him and eventually he went off into deep sleep.

Yesterday he was absolutely fine in the daytime (I went off to work as usual) but at bedtime he again became suddenly very tired and upset again (I was at home with him and it was me putting him to bed exactly as normal).  Within a short time he was shaking again and throwing up.  Again, he kept drifting off to sleep and waking up heaving and throwing up.  Again, I stayed with him and eventually he went off into deep sleep and seems completely fine again this morning.

He seems to be getting his first teeth but I can't find anything that says that throwing up and shaking are part of that process and in any case, wouldn't he be upset in the daytime too if he was in pain?

Just to be clear, he's not crying himself sick - he seems to wimper and moan, throw up, then shake and cry.  Then the shaking carries on for a bit and then he'll drift off to sleep. In the time between throwing up and going back to sleep he is very withdrawn.  There is no sickness in the daytime and his apetite seems normal.

FYI - I breastfeed him at bedtime and in the night, nothing has changed that I'm aware of.

Anyway, I'd appreciate your thoughts...  

Thank you so much for your hard work on the site.

VIL
xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Emergency over!

He's loads better this evening.  He was fine all day and went to bed calmly and happily as usual.  He was a tiny bit sick in bed but otherwise fine.  I'd still appreciate your thoughts but he's much better.

Thanks again

VIL
xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

So glad he is better  

It sounds as if he has a virus....virus reach a peak at night time that he why thats when he was poorly.

Keep pushing the fliuds...and make sure you and baby get loads of extra cuddles from your other half!

if this happens again...take his temperature. It may have been a tummy bug..the cry relating to aches in his tummy.

fingers crossed he stays well. If this happens again get him looked at by your dr just to confirm that it is a virus.

Hope this helps

Breast milk is best if a baby has a tummy upset as it helps to settle their tummys

Jxxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks Jeanette - you're a star.  

xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hiya

I just wanted to update you in case it's useful to anyone in the future.  

Bertie had a couple more of these episodes and yesterday a big lump appeared in his groin.  It turns out he's got a hernia.  He's in agony when it pops out but fine when it pops back in hence the rapid onset of the symptoms and the equally speedy recovery.

It looks like he'll need an operation to sort it out but I'm glad they've found out what's causing it.

Thanks for your help.

VIL
xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi VIL

Pleased that they have found whats causing the problem!

Hopefully he wont have to wait too long for his op

jxx


----------

